# Alpha-Map wie eine Maske andwenden



## bmxsteffen (31. März 2006)

hallo!

ich habe ein problem im photoshop den alphakanal eines bildes korrekt zum freistellen zu benutzen.
nachdem ich aus 3dstudio mein bild mit alphakanal gerendert und abgespeichert habe, möchte ich dieses dann im photoshop vor verschiedene hintergründe plazieren.
doch wie mache ich es, dass der photoshop anhand des alphakanals das bild an den korrekten stellen transparent macht? habe ich im render keine schatten funktioniert es einwandfrei, das problem fängt an, wenn ich leichte bzw. schwache schatten habe, die in der alphamap als dunkles grau auftreten.
wenn ich also unter "channels" mit strg-klick auf den alphakanal auswähle und dann bei den layers eine maske erstelle wird ja automatisch der vorher ausgewählte alphakanal als maske benutzt. leider sind dann aber nur noch die "starken" schatten zu sehen während die anderen "schwächeren" verschwunden sind.
was mache ich falsch?
wenn ich zb. im aftereffects die opacity-map anwende klappts doch auch!

vielen dank schon mal für jegliche hilfe!
schönen tag noch,
steffen.


----------



## der_Jan (31. März 2006)

ICh glaub mit deiner Methode sind die Werte im Alpha Channel immer ganz oder garnicht.
Du kopierst am besten deine Alpha Ding(STRG +A, STRG +C), erstellst eine Alpha Channel, gehst in die Kanäle Ansicht und makierst den Alpha Channel und fügst es da ein.


----------



## bmxsteffen (31. März 2006)

hmm also ich hab ihn ja bei den channels schon drinn.. bloß wenn ich ihn aktiviere (also so klicke, dass man das kleine auge vorne drann sieht) dann wird das was weggeschnitten werden soll rot.
wie kann ich die alphamap aber auf das bild anwenden, sprich das rote wegschneiden?


----------



## hotschen (31. März 2006)

Rot? Das hört sich ganz nach Quickmaskmode an. Drück mal 'Q' und versuchs anschliesend nochmal.


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. März 2006)

Alternativ könntest du auch mit gedrückter Strg-Taste auf den Kanal klicken - so wird die Auswahl geladen.

Noch eine Bitte: Denke an die Netiquette (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). Danke. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

